# Best way to wrap Hardi around Toilet Flange



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am currently undergoing a retile in my Master Bath. I am adding Hardi (which was not originally installed). My plan was to just draw out a pattern onto the cement board and split it down the middle so I can slide both halves underneath the toilet flange. Does this sound ok or is there a better way of doing it? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it cast iron or PVC?
If it's PVC it's simple enough to just cut off the pipe below the floor and slide it out.


----------



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

Its PVC but I definatley do not want to cut out the flange if I dont have to.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> My plan was to just draw out a pattern onto the cement board and split it down the middle so I can slide both halves underneath the toilet flange.


That's fine. There's really no need to slip the backer under the flange. 



> If it's PVC it's simple enough to just cut off the pipe below the floor and slide it out.


And the reason is..........? I think you may have misunderstood. 

Jaz


----------



## pgc555 (Jan 6, 2012)

You may have to add an extension to the toilet flange so 
you are flush with the finished tile


----------



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I actually measured a portion of the floor that ive already finished with a caliper and it it still lower than the height of the flange.....Well see if it comes out that way anyways


----------



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

JazMan said:


> That's fine. There's really no need to slip the backer under the flange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why dont I need to put it under the flange??? I thought it had to be resting over the floor??????


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

The ideal height of the flange is when the bottom is at the level of the finished floor. The finished floor doesn't actually have to be under it though. The flange is held in place by 3 blocks (wood) and screwed in to the subfloor and can be independent of the backer and tile. Matter of fact I think it should be. 

Very often the heights vary a bit, no problem. Just don't have the flange higher than I stated. A little lower is fine and you can "play" with the wax ring to make it work right. 

Jaz


----------



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well there are no blocks under this flange. The old tile was directly under it. So I guess the Backer will replace the tile in terms of support....


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

NO. Apparently the floor was set before the plumber installed the flange. The flange should support itself. What are the chances that the new backer and tile will be the right thickness? For one. 

If the flange is not screwed down what will happen when you bolt the toilet into it? 

Jaz


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

The wast pipe comes before your floor install.
Its PVC just replace it altogether, your installing a new floor and will trouble you to get the hight after the floor is done.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> The wast (waste) pipe comes before your floor install.


Usually the plumber installs the flange when doing the rough plumbing. Sometimes they wait till after the floor is in if there's any question of what the finished height will be. Happens all the time. It doesn't matter as long as the height is right and the flange is fastened to the floor.

Speaking of heights. What did you remove? 

Jaz


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Just cut it to fit around the flange. There are thicker wax rings with rubber gaskets that will more than make up the difference. If the existing flange is secure, don't mess with it. Now if you have acces to the pipe from beneath you certainly can cut it and install the pipe anyway you wish.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

JazMan said:


> Usually the plumber installs the flange when doing the rough plumbing. Sometimes they wait till after the floor is in if there's any question of what the finished height will be. Happens all the time. It doesn't matter as long as the height is right and the flange is fastened to the floor.
> 
> Speaking of heights. What did you remove?
> 
> Jaz


As a DIYer 
Yes the Wast"e" pipe is one of the 1st things to prep and to make shore you won't run into problems after words.
The flange is the last thing you install after tile install.


----------



## veesmack323 (Feb 26, 2012)

JazMan said:


> NO. Apparently the floor was set before the plumber installed the flange. The flange should support itself. What are the chances that the new backer and tile will be the right thickness? For one.
> 
> If the flange is not screwed down what will happen when you bolt the toilet into it?
> 
> Jaz


I was planning on unscrewing the flange thats screwed into the subfloor, sliding the backer underneath, then screwing it back down through both the backer and subfloor. The new tile will be around the flange, not under it


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

OK, there's no need to go through all that, but it's fine. 3 wooden blocks or any scrap will do the same, either way.

Jaz


----------

